# Ok... I really need help! I lost the ability to edit GPOs...



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

First the error message anytime I try to edit ANY GPO:

_Failed to open the group policy object. You may not have appropriate rights._

_Details:_

_The system cannot find the path specified._

The fix I saw when I searched was for just one GPO that was not able to be edited. This is all of them. 

What I THINK happened (though it may be unrelated). I promoted my new print server to a DC (this is 2008). When it got to the active directory restore pasword, I had a brain fart and entered a different password than I put on all of the rest of the servers. Other than that, I've not really done anything else that I can think of that would have caused this issue.

Is there a way I can do a "system restore" type thing to get my AD structure to where it was a few days ago? Please help!!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the PDC Emulator/Operations Master online? Can you edit GPOs directly on that machine?


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

avisitor said:


> Is the PDC Emulator/Operations Master online? Can you edit GPOs directly on that machine?


 Yes it was, no I couldn't. But here is where it got weird: I had one GPO on the domain itself, with a red X. I deleted that (it had to have been a printer GPO I did with the new 2008 print server that ate it) from the GPMC, replicated from a working server AD and now everything is hunky dory. Go figure. Thanks for your help though!


----------

